
Windows 8 Passes the 35,000 app Milestone - petrel
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/12/27/windows-8-store-passes-35000-apps-adding-an-average-of-415-daily/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheNextWebMicrosoft+(The+Next+Web+Microsoft)
======
csulok
what happens at 35k? what milestone is that beyond a random round number?

